
Reducing system jitter (2015) - nkurz
http://epickrram.blogspot.com/2015/09/reducing-system-jitter.html
======
greenleafjacob
I wonder if authors considered using a real-time patch of Linux such as
PREEMPT_RT [1] or Xenomai [2] ?

[1]:
[https://rt.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/CONFIG_PREEMPT_RT_Patch](https://rt.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/CONFIG_PREEMPT_RT_Patch)
[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenomai](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenomai)

~~~
epickrram
We did look at trying out a real-time kernel, but decided that if we could
achieve tolerable latencies with a stock kernel + tunings, then that would be
preferable.

When ~2us jitter becomes an issue, we'll revisit our options, and no doubt
share our findings.

Thanks for the link to Xenomai, I hadn't come across it before.

